# Who's cooking Q 12/1-12/2



## fatback joe (Nov 30, 2007)

Alright, whatcha got going this weekend?


I am doing competition practice this weekend, chicken, ribs, butt, and brisket on Saturday.......well starting tonight really 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .  

Got some jerky and bacon that will try to knock out tonight before I have to throw the brisket on.

Sunday should just be a recovery from Saturday since I plan on drinking too much after the cooking is done.


----------



## vlap (Nov 30, 2007)

I think I am going fishin.....again...
For all you northerners. Last night I was wading in waist deep water in a pair of shorts and a t-shirt pulling snook out of the dock lights. How's the weather up there?
I might cook something though.


----------



## mavadakin (Nov 30, 2007)

THATS WHAT IM PLANNING THIS WEEKEND..BBACKS WITH A RUM AND COKE..SATURDAY THEN ..GET READY FOR THE LION KILLING ON SUNDAY..GO VIKES..


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, 80+ degrees in December doesn't exacly suck, does it.   That is why I want to get my practice cook in this weekend, supposed to dip into the 70s by this time next week.  LOL


----------



## smokewatcher (Nov 30, 2007)

Suppose to rain this weekend so firing up the ol' cast iron skillet for a change.


----------



## vlap (Nov 30, 2007)

Low 70's for a high...brrr... Might have to get out a sweater


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 30, 2007)

That's just plain mean..........22* with wind feels like 17*
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




On the good side, ice is starting to form in the canal's........bring on the perch!!


----------



## vlap (Nov 30, 2007)

3 years ago I think I saw a thin coating of ice on a small puddle here after a freeze. Other than that the only ice i see comes from the ice maker in my freezer.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  May you have sand crabs in your fishing short's


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 30, 2007)

We got worse, we have every person from Michigan over the age of 65 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I would rather have the crabs.  LOL


----------



## vlap (Nov 30, 2007)

At least I can legally put the crabs on hooks and drown them in hopes of catching a redfish


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice Vlap, real nice... go ahead and rub it in! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









In lieu of fishing, Saturday I'll be BBQing some St. Louis style ribs, and a couple of fatty s... Sunday will be a PIA, according to the weather people.


----------



## scotty (Nov 30, 2007)

OK  VL Im getting the  bike  out this weekend and  just riding  and riding.

Oh yea  fatback. 
   The




 RIVAL KC SUPER PRO MINI SMOKER
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  iS ON DECK 
WAITING FOR THE 2 PASTRAMIS  TO HAVE A COUPLE OF DAYS IN THE RUB.


 I'M NOT ALLOWES TO CALL IT A TOY SMOKER ANY  MORE.


----------



## monstah (Nov 30, 2007)

Gonna try some fattys for the first time, maybe a chicken or some ribs too. We'll see.

Vlap, don't rub it in or anything!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I think I spotted you fishing with your "friends"...


----------



## vlap (Nov 30, 2007)

Nope thats not me... I wasn't wearing a sweater


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm just gonna have to settle for a Q-view smoking fix. The forecast is for snow starting tonight and tomorrow 90% chance of sleet, freezing rain and more snow. I'm counting on you guys to feed my addiction this weekend, so don't forget the pics!!


----------



## scotty (Nov 30, 2007)

The Florida bunch can be  very  nasty


----------



## vlap (Nov 30, 2007)

but at least we are not cold.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I actually had to turn the ac back on for a few days. Im hoping by monday to turn it back off.


----------



## scotty (Nov 30, 2007)

Me too- running ac for 3 days  now
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh how we suffer


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 30, 2007)

AC in the house and the heater on the pool.  LOL


----------



## scotty (Nov 30, 2007)

You are so cruel Joe


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, while all you folks down south "suffer" through the 80Â° temps, we'll be working on getting our Christmas cookies started this weekend. (At least the oven running will help keep the house warm. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 30, 2007)

Dang Floridians... ya' really know how to hurt a guy!


----------



## vlap (Nov 30, 2007)

While you do your cookies I will be out in the kayak working on my year round tan. What kind of cookies???


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 30, 2007)

The first ones we do will be "Babes Wrapped in Swaddling Clothes".

The recipe is posted here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...010#post123010

I will post pics (C-view?) when we get some done.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

Dang, I'm going to be freezing my rear off out in the wild........last weekend of deer hunting.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 30, 2007)

*  Yesterday the back waters of Flathead river were froze over, nows your chance to go ice fishin. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Ya might want to wear some long pants though. The T shirt is ok if ya drink enough. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*


----------



## vlap (Nov 30, 2007)

Last year around christmas my sister sent pictures from minnesota of her and her husband taking their baby sledding for the first time. I sent her pictures of me standing in the water with a fishing rod in hand and a fish on the line. Yeah...its cruel... I love it.

And when you say I love having a white christmas so do I. I just love the white sand on the beach 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Been a long time since I had to deal with snow. I am pretty sure I can live without the stuff for the rest of my life.


----------



## jbg4208 (Nov 30, 2007)

Florida = Yuk (Too hot)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . I love the white stuff 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . we just don't get enough of it around here. I guess just enough to satisisfy. 

Looks like I will be doing a rack of spare ribs, q-view to follow Monday.


----------



## vlap (Nov 30, 2007)

You know I wouldn't mind trying that someday. I am messing with people today but in reality this is a beautiful nation we live in and its diversity is incredible. I have lived in areas of the central states like mn, ia, and sd and a chunk of the east states florida, ga, nc, and va. I would love to travel around and see more of this nation. 
We had a thread a while back where people posted shots of thier smokers and included in those picts were shots of thier backyards. Incredible shots. I love florida and the water and will hopefully never leave it again but I do love the mountains and prairies as well.


----------



## rockyb (Nov 30, 2007)

We just got back from motorcycle riding. Didn't even need a jacket. Lovely day out.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We're doing 2 patrami's tomorrow in the mini-smoker (as apposed to using the word toy).

I've got a batch of homemade baked beans (those big white lima kind) in the oven now, complete with smoked buckboard bacon.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 30, 2007)

Does not look like anything for me due to the fact I will be going to KCBS jude class tomorrow with Gramason and have to move furniture for my mother on Sunday. Oh well it can't always be a party i guess.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Saturday I'm making a fresh jalapeno salsa and a New Mexico Green Chile Stew, my wife is making red chile pork tamales and green chile and cheese tamales for the USC vs UCLA game. I can't predict the game... but the food is going to make a TD! I think we'll probably kick a field goal using the bathroom scale.
Sunday we're going to a Tamale festival in Indio, Ca. I'll try to get some pics, can't get enough of that spicy stuff!


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 30, 2007)

Both my wife and I were supposed to go to that class, but I didn't get around to registering in time, and then we had a family event come up that I need to smoke for.

That's okay, next time...


----------



## camp_cookie (Nov 30, 2007)

I won't be cooking this weekend.  My brother in law is on the way to our place with a new washer and dryer as well as a bed frame.  Once we get all of that switched out, I'm driving down to my folk's place.  Saturday morning, my father and I are driving down to Valdosta for the D-II playoffs quarterfinal game between Valdosta State and North Alabama.  Then we have the drive back home, and I have to work on Sunday.


----------



## rip (Nov 30, 2007)

Tomorrow I will get up and do these Beef Short Ribs.
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t79/RIP57/DSCF0222.jpg


----------



## mj-air23 (Nov 30, 2007)

I plan on smoking up 25 lbs. of turkey thighs on Saturday. I am predicting the temp will be about -2 degrees below zero at about 8:00 AM when I am ready to start. I am also thinking about going ice fishing on Sunday...the ice should be about 4 or 5 inches thick already...if thats tells you how things are going up here in the Dakota's...


----------



## fritz (Nov 30, 2007)

Gonna do 4 racks of spare ribs and my first fatty's. Its going to be cold up here in Rochester. Sothern boys are rubbing it in. lol


----------



## vlap (Nov 30, 2007)

ok i got a pork but in the crock pot with various herbs, onions, and sauerkraut... in the oven is the rib bones from this big chunka pork. 
Going to add that to the black beans tomorrow. 
Also makin some kraut tonight.

Lotsa cooking to do. I will take picts


----------



## scotty (Nov 30, 2007)

I like looking at Q view so i'll post the pastramis  being done tomorrow.
  I may not do it however because the predicted  high is only 80 which means it could  possibly  be  below 70 at 8 am.  (((
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





))) brrrr


----------



## mj-air23 (Dec 1, 2007)

Scotty and Vlap....heres one for ya...gotta love that cold fresh air...Ahhhh!


----------



## scotty (Dec 1, 2007)

I never could understand ice fishing. An ice fish would melt if you tried to smoke it.
Siceshimi maybe


----------



## vlap (Dec 1, 2007)

At least out there you don't have to worry about drinking warm beer...


----------



## scotty (Dec 1, 2007)

You really know whats important


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 1, 2007)

I'll probably just smoke a butt, make some pulled pork and grind up some more butts for pepperoni sausages. 

Picked up another 30 lbs of pork bellies today gonna brine them and make 1 spiced and 1 peppered pancetta. That's probably it.

Oh I'm using my smoker today as a freezer for the meat. Not to bad only around 28 right now.I'm not ready to start winter yet errrggggggghhhhhhh!

My latest batch of fermented salamis are smelling good and growing mold nicely. Should be right in another few weeks.


----------



## minn.bill (Dec 1, 2007)

got a 6lbs batch of jerky in the dehydrater now and am going to smoke 12 lbs of snack stix on sunday.


----------



## scotty (Dec 1, 2007)

Ill be going outside in a few minutes to do the pastramis.

All the northern folks have shamed me into getting outside to smoke no mater how cold it is.

I guess I will have to dress a bit warmer because it 58 degrees F. out there. BRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 1, 2007)

it's 22* here Scotty ....


----------



## scotty (Dec 1, 2007)

With all my teasing, I miss the mountains and the greenery.

The bike group that i run with is usually planning rallys in areas with tons of scenery. We did southern missouri and northern arkansas last time i went.

Part of living in florida is being good at breaking the ballinas of northerners in the winter time.

Yesterday at the Harley shop a few of us were talking with a snow bird from some where a little north of Niack new york.

He asked if we rode our bikes in the summer heat.

We said definitel. At 70 mph the wind keeps you cool. Stopping in the heat is rough because we are sitting right above our motors.
One of the local guys mentioned however that on certain days even the 70 mph doesnt help much. That is also true.
It gets hotter down where VLAP lives


----------



## scotty (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## scotty (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## scotty (Dec 1, 2007)

pastramis done


----------



## scotty (Dec 1, 2007)

ready to be vac packed


----------

